# Cheap zombie costume



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok haunters, so, if your on a limited budget and have only a small amount of money to spend on a Halloween costume, I'm here to save the day!! May I present, the cheapest and fastest zombie costume to apply and remove!....Enjoy! LMAO! http://www.neatorama.com/2009/07/16/flip-top-zombie-shirt/ :googly:


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

That's hilarious. Brilliant, as well!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I love it. Can we do that for a HauntForum shirt?


----------

